# [Cups] imprimante USB plus détectée

## GentooUser@Clubic

Salut,

J'ai voulu installer mon imprimante (Canon) sur une install neuve de Gentoo mais elle n'est pas présente quand je fait ajout d'imprimante dans cups.

Je suis en ~arch et j'ai cups 1.4.2-r2 j'ai bien désactivé usblp dans mon noyau (y'a déjà longtemps) et les droits sur le périphérique sont corrects : 

```

ls -l /dev/bus/usb/004

total 0

...

crw-rw-r-- 1 root lp      189, 385  3 mars  12:12 002

...

```

J'utilise turboprint-1.96-4 de l'overlay xwing mais je ne pense pas que ça change grand chose vu que le choix du périphérique se fait avant celui du driver, et tpsetup ne détecte rien non plus.

Tout marchais correctement à configuration identique sur mon installation précédente.

----------

